# Black spot on my soap



## Eve Menard (Jan 2, 2019)

I made soap with pear fantasy fragrance oil. I used refined olive oil, coconut oil and castor oil. I used filtered water with a salt water softener. The trace what Lightning. The soap looked fine BUT after 3 months some black spot appeared (see the photo). I have no idea how this happen. I would like to understand. Thank you so so much!


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 2, 2019)

Welcome, Eve!  Is the black spot just on one bar of soap, or all of the bars from your batch?


IrishLass


----------



## lsg (Jan 2, 2019)

That was my question, too.


----------



## Eve Menard (Jan 2, 2019)

On soap soap … more than half of them.


----------



## lsg (Jan 3, 2019)

Are all the black spots located in the same place on the bars or are they scattered?


----------



## Eve Menard (Jan 3, 2019)

They are scattered.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 3, 2019)

I see the black spots but I also seen an orange tinge to the soap in the middle....does it have DOS as well or is it just discoloration from taking the photo?


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 3, 2019)

That's a shame Eve.

Sorry you are getting so many questions, but it is rather unusual to see black spots appear in soap, and it can be really difficult to work out what has happened (although the photo does help enormously ).

The question I have for you is ... what was your lye, soap batter jug, mixing spoons and mold made from?
(The reason I'm asking that, is if it there was any aluminum that has come in contact with your soap, the soap would go that color and have reacted fast and hot.)

If it's not that, then I would suspect that there's something in the water, and advise switching to distilled water for your next batch (actually, I would suggest that anyway - if your water is hard enough that you need to use a water softener, then the water is likely to contain minerals that can chemically react with lye/soap).


----------



## Eve Menard (Jan 8, 2019)

No problem!!! I was thinking about the water too. Thank you for your advise.


----------



## Hendejm (Jan 8, 2019)

any chance your stick blender had some residual soap from a prior batch?  It can get caught under the blade if not careful.


----------



## Eve Menard (Jan 8, 2019)

Maybe … but the black spot appeared a few months after.


----------



## emazahmed (Aug 18, 2021)

Can anyone tell me the reason why there are black spots on y soap noodles


----------

